# Atrium Occupancy Classification



## tilda222 (Apr 5, 2013)

I am designing a building for a project that has an indoor garden area aka a large atrium. Its about 5,000 sqft of garden space, walking paths, and benches. I am thinking its an A-3 occupancy but this adds a ton of restroom requirements to my building which is only another 6,000-7,000 sqft. Wondering if A-3 is the correct occupancy for this space and if so, is there a way around having to include so many restrooms?


----------



## cda (Apr 6, 2013)

Do you have office   Restaurants. Snack bars other??

Maybe mixed occupancies ???

Welcome.

We have experts in toilets that maybe can offer alternatives

Also are you calculating the occupant load correctly???


----------



## cda (Apr 6, 2013)

Can you post a floor plan


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 6, 2013)

Welcome Remember assembly is calculated on "net area" so do not include the actual garden/landscaped areas. Walking area, sitting and viewing areas would be where the occupants are. Look at the 2012 it has a new OL for museums based on how people actually view art work, from a distance. Sounds like your project may be similar


----------



## cda (Apr 6, 2013)

Does 411 help any ????

SPECIAL AMUSEMENT BUILDING. A special amusement building is any temporary or permanent building or portion thereof that is occupied for amusement, entertainment or educational purposes and that contains a device or system that conveys passengers or provides a walkway along, around or over a course in any direction so arranged that the means of egress path is not readily apparent due to visual or audio distractions or is intentionally confounded or is not readily available because of the nature of the attraction or mode of conveyance through the building or structure.


----------



## tilda222 (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh thanks!


----------



## tilda222 (Apr 6, 2013)

Very helpful. Thank you.


----------



## cda (Apr 6, 2013)

would also take this advice, and look at your original occupant load calc

Welcome Remember assembly is calculated on "net area" so do not include the actual garden/landscaped areas. Walking area, sitting and viewing areas would be where the occupants are. Look at the 2012 it has a new OL for museums based on how people actually view art work, from a distance. Sounds like your project may be similar


----------

